# Almost Killed



## ShibaTheFox (Sep 8, 2007)

Some dude threated to kill me today. He said I broke his car's window. He was running toward me with a metal baseball bat swinging it and cussing a lot. I ran to my friends house where his step dad came out with an unloaded handgun and told the guy to put the bat down. The guy kept yelling at my friends step dad to bring me outside and that I should fight him like a man and own up to what I did (Granted hes about 20 years older then me). Eventually someone called the cops and he lied saying that I broke his cars window using a basket ball. (Which I was playing basket ball with and i was walking home from a park with it when he started) Eventually he realized he was being stupid and that I didn't do it and he apologized and apparently according to the cops everything was dandy but i think he should be arrested he tried to assault me.


----------



## Andrew (Sep 8, 2007)

Freaky. :shock:

Guy needs some meds or anger management...or both.


----------



## bubforever (Sep 9, 2007)

Very freaky.

He couldn't be arrested though, he would have actually had to of assaulted you for that to happen.


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 9, 2007)

Glad you're okay. I wonder if he was on drugs or something.


----------



## ShibaTheFox (Sep 9, 2007)

&gt;_&lt; If he assaulted me i wouldve been dead therefore he would have alot more then an arrest. To tell you the truth i dunno if he got arrested but it didnt look like he was going to be, i left sorta early with my mom and the cops were still talking with him.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 9, 2007)

> Glad you're okay. I wonder if he was on drugs or something.


LOL, i remember when my uncle came over from texas we saw this guy sniffing crack on a table and when he went to go get pizza we poured pharmason cheese(or however you spell it) on the table. He came back and started to sniff it :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 9, 2007)

> Some dude threated to kill me today. He said I broke his car's window. He was running toward me with a metal baseball bat swinging it and cussing a lot. I ran to my friends house where his step dad came out with an unloaded handgun and told the guy to put the bat down. The guy kept yelling at my friends step dad to bring me outside and that I should fight him like a man and own up to what I did (Granted hes about 20 years older then me). Eventually someone called the cops and he lied saying that I broke his cars window using a basket ball. (Which I was playing basket ball with and i was walking home from a park with it when he started) Eventually he realized he was being stupid and that I didn't do it and he apologized and apparently according to the cops everything was dandy but i think he should be arrested he tried to assault me.


Wow, he HAS to be arrested!!! Lucky you! (Not in the fact that he tried to kill you, the fact that you could run to your friends house fast enough.)



> LOL, i remember when my uncle came over from texas we saw this guy sniffing crack on a table and when he went to go get pizza we poured pharmason cheese(or however you spell it) on the table. He came back and started to sniff it


Lol, did he notice?

This is a true story. Two burglars were "burglarizing" a house, and they found little pot with the name Charlie on it. (Charlie is a slang word for crack) When the owner came back, they were sniffing the contents!!! The ashes of her dead dog, Charlie!!! :lol:


----------



## Rick (Sep 9, 2007)

Why would somebody just pick you out at random and say you broke his windows? Feel there is more to the story here.


----------



## ShibaTheFox (Sep 9, 2007)

Well apparently SOMEONE did break his car window and ran and he thought it was me because i was holding a basket ball so he picked me out and kept blaming me.


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 9, 2007)

Oh I see... he just really wanted to find someone to blame.


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 9, 2007)

He needs to find the person for insurance money


----------



## Asa (Sep 10, 2007)

I guess that he was on crack or something, if he was that deluded.


----------

